# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch Mũi Né Phan Thiết 3 ngày giá rẻ

## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch Mũi Né – Phan Thiết
(Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện máy bay)*

_Mũi Né một trong những bãi biển tuyệt vời nhất Đông Nam Á, đó là thiên đường tình yêu cho những cặp đôi muốn đi nghỉ tuần trăng mật"- Trang web du lịch Skyscanner khẳng định. Mũi Né còn được coi là một trong những bãi biển đẹp và “thân thiện” với túi tiền của khách du lịch._

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Mũi Né (Ăn trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – NewStarLight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài. Quý khách đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Hồ Chí Minh lúc 06h00. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất lúc 08h00, xe đón Quý khách khởi hành di Mũi Né, trên xe qúy khách tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…
*12h30:* Đến *Mũi Né*, Qúy khách dùng bữa trưa, Qúy khách nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Tập trung tại bãi biển tham gia các trò chơi vận động trên bãi biển như _đi tìm nàng tiên cá, đua ghe ngo trên cạn, ai dài hơn ai, đưa nước  về nguồn…_cùng nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn.
*18h00:* Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển.   

*Ngày 02: Đồi Cát Bay – Suối Hồng  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*06h30:* Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa Qúy khách tham quan đồi cát *suối Hồng,* khám phá vẻ đẹp trinh nguyên của đồi cát vào bình minh của một ngày mới, quý khách có thể thuê máng trượt ( chi phí tự túc) hoặc dùng món bánh bột lọc ( chi phí tự túc) tại khu vực đồi cát suối Hồng. Tiếp tục lộ trình Quý khách khởi hành tham quan *Bàu Sen* chốn thần tiên giữa những đồi cát, Qúy khách có thể thuê thuyền của ngư dân ( chi phí tự túc) ngắm cảnh, câu cá…
*11h30:* Dùng bữa trưa, nghỉ ngơi. Xe đưa Quý khách tới *Trung tâm bùn khoáng nóng Mũi Né,* được thưởng thức các dịch vụ tắm bùn khoáng, tắm khoáng nóng, hồ bơi khoáng ấm với đội nghũ nhân viên thân thiện chuyên nghiệp luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ tốt nhất cho du khách. ( chi phí tự túc)
*18h00:* Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều.

*Ngày 03: Mũi Né – Sân Bay Tân Sân Nhất – Hà Nội  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*06h30:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng, tự do tắm biển.
*09h00:* Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, ghé và mua sắm đặc sản tại *Phan Thiết* như: Thanh Long, Mắm Phan Thiết, Mực một nắng… dùng cơm trưa ở Tp. Phan Thiết.
16h00: Đến sân bay Tân Sân Nhất làm thủ tục lên chuyến bay lúc 17h30 khởi hành về đến Hà Nội lúc 19h30. 
19h30: Quý khách về đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát.  Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Mũi Né 3 ngày 2 đêm. Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 1.890.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

** Giá bao gồm:*

1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình và đưa đón sân bay.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 sao: Hòn Rơm 1, Sóng Biển Xanh, Tiến Phát…phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 100.000đ/bữa chính và ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ/người.

** Giá không bao gồm: * 

1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội//Tp.Hồ Chí Minh //Hà Nội _(Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour, khoảng 3.200.000đ/vé khứ hồi - Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể)._

** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi vui lòng liên hệ để biết chính xác về giá.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 3932 0243 Hotline:* *0963 877 256 Ms Huệ*
*Email: hue.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## hoanghue

*“ KHÁM PHÁ HÀNH TRÌNH ĐÔNG BẮC ”
HÀ NỘI - HÀ GIANG - LŨNG CÚ - ĐỒNG VĂN
MÈO VẠC - TUYÊN QUANG - ATK TÂN TRÀO - ATK ĐỊNH HÓA - HÀ NỘI
(Chương trình: 04 ngày / 03 đêm; Phương tiện: Ô tô)

Hành trình du lịch Đông Bắc 4 ngày 3 đêm tiêu biểu với trọng tâm là Du Lịch Hà Giang, một vùng cao nguyên chứa ẩn trong mình biết bao điều kỳ diệu của thiên nhiên và con người, một cao nguyên Đá hùng vĩ, Đỉnh Lũng Cú địa đầu tổ quốc hay những bản làng của đồng bào các tộc người anh em quần cư sinh sống bên những ngọn đồi và thung lũng tạo lên một bức tranh thiên nhiên sinh động và kỳ thú.

NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - HÀ GIANG (Ăn: Trư*a - Tối)
Từ 06h30 - 07h30: Đón quý khách theo điểm hẹn tại Nhà Hát Lớn đưa đoàn khởi hành đi Hà Giang. đoàn dừng chân ăn trưa tại Việt Trì. Sau bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, đoàn tiếp tục hành trình đi Hà Giang, trên đường đi đoàn tham quan và chiêm ngưỡng những Rừng Cọ, Đồi Chètrù phú của vùng trung du miền núi phía của Bắc Việt Nam, đoàn chụp hình lưu niệm. Chiều đến nơi đoàn nhận phòng khách nghỉ ngơi.
Tối:Sau bữa ăn tối xe đưa đoàn đi thăm quan và giao lưu với đồng bào dân tộc tại làng văn hóa Hạ Thành. Đây là 1 làng văn hóa cộng đồng du lịch và sinh thái nằm phía Tây TP Hà Giang, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 4km, vớitổng diện tích tự nhiên là 120 ha, có 115 hộ dân, 100% là đồng bào dân tộc Tày sinh sống.Đoàn ăn tối, giao lưu văn hóa, văn nghệ tại bản. Nghỉ đêm khách sạn tại thành phố Hà Giang.

NGÀY 02: HÀ GIANG - LŨNG CÚ - ĐỒNG VĂN (Ăn: Sáng - Trưa - Tối) 
06h30: Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành đi Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn khám phá vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, hùng vĩ của núi rừng Đông Bắc. Đoàn vượt chặng đường đèo hơn 40 km và dừng chân tại điểm cao nhất Cổng Trời Quản Bạ (với độ cao 1.500m). Từ đây, Quý khách có thể thu vào tầm mắt toàn bộ thị trấn Tam Sơn, xã Quản Bạ và một số vùng lân cận. Đến Thị trấn Tam Sơn, đoàn có cơ hội ngắm nhìn từ trên triền đèo thắng cảnh Núi Đôi. Hay còn gọi là núi Cô Tiên, một thắng cảnh đẹp nổi tiếng của thị trấn và cũng là một minh chứng về lòng chung thủy của nhân gian truyền lại từ đời này qua đời khác. Đoàn ghé thăm thị trấn Phó Bảng được mệnh danh là khu phố Tàu của người Hoa, quý khách tham bản Sủng Lả - bản của người Mông nơi quay bộ phim Chuyện của Pao, đoàn tiếp tục đi Đồng Văn, ghé thăm khu dinh thự vua Mèo Vương Chí Sình.Đến Đồng Văn, đoàn ăn trưa, nhận phòng.
14h00: Khởi hành đi Lũng Cú - Điểm cực bắc của tổ quốc, đoàn đi tham quan và chụp ảnh tại đỉnh cao nhất của cột cờ Lũng Cú, thăm quan và giao lưu với đồng bào dân tộc Mông tại làng văn hóa Lô Lô Chải(thôn sống ngay dưới chân núi Rồng - nơi gần vị trí cột cờ Lũng Cú). Về lại khách sạn, Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản của vùng Cao nguyên Núi Đá. Nghỉ đêm khách sạn tại Đồng Văn.

NGÀY 03: ĐỒNG VĂN - MÈO VẠC - TUYÊN QUANG (Ăn: Sáng - Trư*a -Tối)
06h30:Sau khi dùng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng, Quý khách sẽ được tham dự phiên chợ Đồng Vănđược tổ chức vào ngày chủ nhật hàng tuần. Phiên chợ nổi tiếng bởi nét sinh hoạt, buôn bán còn đậm chất nguyên sơ. Tại đây du khách có thể khám phá những vẻ đẹp đa sắc màu, với các loại hoa văn thổ cẩm, mua sắm các loại hàng hóa được sản xuất bằng thủ công về làm quà. 09h00: Đoàn lên xe khởi hành về Tuyên Quang, trên đường về đoàn dừng chân chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của đèo Mã Pì Lèng, ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của hải vực sông Nho Quế và đi trên con đường Hạnh phúc đầy chông gai và hiểm trở được thi công bởi bàn tay và khối óc của hàng vạn chiến sĩ TNXP. Đến thị trấn Mèo Vạc, Qúy khách tự do thăm quan và mua sắm đặc sản vùng cao về làm quà. Chia tay thị trấn Mèo Vạc, đoàn sẽ đi qua con đường hình chữ M và dừng chân chụp ảnh lưu niệm (con đường có một không hai tại Việt Nam). 12h00: Sau khi dùng bữa trưa tại Bắc Mê, đoàn tiếp tục hành trình khởi hành về Tuyên Quang. Đến TP. Tuyên Quang, Qúy khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản của địa phương. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

NGÀY 04:T.QUANG -ATKTÂN TRÀO - ĐỊNH HÓA - HÀ NỘI (Ăn: Sáng - Trưa) 
07h00:Sau bữa sáng tại nhà hàng, đoàn khởi hành đi lễ phật tại Đền Cây Xanh, nơi thờ cô Bé con gái của Tản viên sơn thánh. Ônglà con rể của vuaHùng Vương thứ 18, sau đó tiếp tục khởi hành đi thăm khu di tích Tân Trào - thăm đình Hồng Thái, Cây đa Tân Trào, Lán Nà Lừa- nơi ở và làm việc của Bác Hồ từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8 năm 1945 chuẩn bị cho cuộc tổng khởi nghĩa. Quý khách tự do tham quan, chụp ảnh, nghe thuyết minh về căn cứ địa cách mạng của quân và dân ta trong thời kỳ kháng chiếnchốngPháp.Đoàn khởi hành đi ATK Địn Hóa (Thái Nguyên) đây là nơi Chủ Tịch Hồ Chí Minh cùng với các lãnh đạo Đảng và nhà nước sống và làm việc từ năm 1947 - 1954 để lãnh đạo cuộc kháng chiến 9 năm chống thực dân Pháp, quý khách vào tham quan và dâng hương tại Nhà Tưởng Niệm Bác Hồ,
12h00:Sau bữa ăn trưaquý khách khởi hành về Hà Nộivề tới Hà Nội, chia tay Quý khách - Kết thúc chương trình “Khám phá hành trình Đông Bắc” và hẹn gặp lại Qúy khách.

GIÁ TOUR ÁP DỤNG CHO 01 KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐOÀN: 3.999.000VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho Khách Việt Nam/ Việt Kiều)

Giá trên bao gồm:
- Xe ô tô đón, tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình. 
- Phòng khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, 02 khách/ phòng( trường hợp lẻ nam hoặc nữ ngủ 3).
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình 03 bữa phụ mức ăn 30.000đ/suất và 7 bữa chính mức ăn 100.000đ/suất/bữa. 
- Vé thăm quan theo chương trình (vé vào cửa lần 1).
- Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm. 
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour (mức đền bù: 50.000.000 đ/vụ)
- Quà tặng: 1 khăn lạnh + 1chai nước suối 0.5l / khách/ngày.

Giá trên không bao gồm:
- Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, điện thoại, giặt ủi, đồ uống, thuế VAT…
- Chi phí giao lưu văn hóa, văn nghệ tại bản làng văn hóa Hạ Thành.
- Phụ thu Phòng đơn: 600.000VNĐ, Phụ thu khách nước ngoài: 400.000VNĐ.

Lưu ý:
- Nhận phòng khách sạn sau 12h00 và trả phòng trước 12h00.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, số chứng minh thư hoặc số hộ chiếu, số điện thoại của khách để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn nghỉ cùng bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự thanh toán chi phí cho bé trong quá trình đi tour, 2 người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em, trẻ em thứ 2 đi kèm tính 50%), bố mẹ mua phí bảo hiểm cho em bé: 32.000vnđ.
- Trẻ em 5 -> dưới 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé (ăn suất riêng và nghỉ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

Hệ thống khách sạn trong chương trình
Hà Giang
Việt Trung, Cao Nguyên hoặc tương đương

Đồng Văn
Khải Hoàn, Cao Nguyên Đá…

Tuyên Quang
Mai Sơn, Vạn Tuế…





Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04. 3932 0243 Hotline: 0963 877 256 Ms Huệ

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

